# Renewing NREMT while abroad?



## Shrek929 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello, Im new here. Been following and looking around on here for a couple months. Anyways, Im from Ohio renewed my state card and my NREMT is set to expire in March 31, 2015. I had taken my refresher/transition course already and have all my CE's needed plus more. My question is has anybody had to renew while working abroad, Im currently in the KSA working. I filled out everything on the website and have to "affiliate" with a agency, which is what is holding me up at this moment. I tried to contact them but just get the run around. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 24, 2014)

Not sure what the perceived issue is? I have renewed many times abroad. I used to submit my papers with a training officer signature and medical director signature. Surely you have these, even working abroad...or you can find one. The assumption is you are working in the medical field abroad.


----------



## Shrek929 (Dec 24, 2014)

The issue is I cant do it online due to not being able to affiliate my self with a agency, they want me to renew as inactive then go through the process to reinstate as active which would be having a doc to sign off on the paper. Which really isn't a big issue just would be easier if I could submit everything online that I already have. I was looking at the paper forms that I could print fill out and have signed then fed-ex to NREMT. Is that what you(akflightmedic) are talking about? Also, actually we don't have a current med-director or training officer. Im sure you know how things work here.....


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 24, 2014)

I know how it works...if you read the forms, no where does it say your Medical Director needs to sign...I had included that as added documentation. It says for your Training Officer/Supervisor to sign...that slash is an either or.... surely you have a supervisor who can sign and verify your skills, right?

Don't make this any harder on yourself than it has to be.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 27, 2014)

Who are you working for in KSA? SRCA, King Faisal, ect ect?  Iv'e renewed 3 times while in the middle east, once in KSA and twice in UAE. Each time I linked up with my training officer or the manager of education (if different) had them assist with the process. It should be part of their job... but then again you never really know what to expect in KSA


----------



## Shrek929 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks I printed everything out and just need my supervisor to sign once he comes back from vacation. I work for Dr. Soliman Fakeeh Hosp., but Im working at KAUST(King Abdullah University of Science and Technology).


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 29, 2014)

cool try that, if in doubt call or skype the NREMT Phone: 1(614) 888-4484


----------

